

Videos from Startup School NY are now online - balbaugh
http://blog.ycombinator.com/videos-from-startup-school-ny-are-now-online

======
becho
Can the videos be captioned? Or at least, turn on YouTube automatic captioning
please? Many of your audience are Deaf!

~~~
kogir
Is there a way to enable automatic captions? Alternately, is anyone aware of a
good transcription service?

I'd like to make this happen.

~~~
patio11
All of my podcasts and talks get transcribed at castingwords.com. They've got
mechanical Turk on the backend, so occasionally you get a very bad paragraph
or two in the middle, but their turnaround is quick, they're relatively
inexpensive, and it beats the heck out of "no transcript."

~~~
ValG
You should try looking into MobileWorks. Recently they've focused more on
human generated lead gen, but they might still/used to do transcription as
well. Their crowd is generally much more reliable than MTurk.

------
sashrive
Definitely worth checking out Apoorva Mehtas (Instacart CEO) talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkmR7TYUt_c&index=7&list=PLQ...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkmR7TYUt_c&index=7&list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5NCQkhJfkn8ogXFwzrP4SIf)

------
jasonwen
Thanks a lot. I've applied for startup school in London. It's great to see YC
initiatives in Europe!

------
talhof8
Great, I've been waiting for this. Thanks!

------
mathattack
Thanks for sharing. This is awesome!

------
divider
Thank you for posting this!

------
eric_khun
That was fast! Thank you

------
Dramatize
Any chance we could get audio only podcast version?

~~~
be-u
Try a tool called youtube-dl.

------
griffinheart
Why do i feel so proud for being one of the first 1000's of people to watch
these videos online?

Thanks for sharing this, i couldn't watch live since timezones kinda suck.

